# listed as vinny rhom



## moonerlee (Jul 19, 2007)

here's some pictures of a rhom that's listed as a venezuelan rhom i just wanted to know on your opinoins if you think it is truly a vinny thanks

































sorry took the best shots that i could thanks let me know what you guys think


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its truely an S. rhombeus.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

sweet rhom!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

is that from a pet store in appleton?


----------



## moonerlee (Jul 19, 2007)

yep just pets in appleton


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I may have to take a ride up there, do they have a nice stock of P's?


----------



## moonerlee (Jul 19, 2007)

just mostly your average stock of red bellies and a few 5 inch reds and this beast that's about it


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

You gonna pick it up? How much do they want for it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Take it to PM. This is ID Forum.


----------

